# Question about nipples lol



## The-Noxious-Syringe (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright so I have a question.
I've been coming across pictures of random peoples fursuits  that have nipples. I found it amusing and I cant seem to find anywhere online where they buy them. I know they didn't make them because they all are the same color, size, blah blah blah, point is they're exactly the same.  I was hoping someone would know where these are from and how much they are. 
(So that way I know if it's worth it trying to make one or if i can just buy it) Thank you so much in advance =)


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Just say no. 

This is now in compitition for Creepy Thread of The Day.


----------



## The-Noxious-Syringe (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol creepy thread for the day? I just thought the fursuit nipples were amusing. I didn't mean to make it sound like i wanted to have a "Naughty fursuit".


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

The-Noxious-Syringe said:


> Lol creepy thread for the day? I just thought the fursuit nipples were amusing. I didn't mean to make it sound like i wanted to have a "Naughty fursuit".




Ah, my bad. Okay, no Golden Gimp Award for you then.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 11, 2011)

Those 'nipple' suits are likely sex suits. So unless you want a sex suit...

And for the love of god, if you do ever so feel the burning desire to add nipples to a suit, don't wear it around children. I don't think I need to explain why. If you do need me to explain why, You don't need a fucking with goddamed nipples glued onto it.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

The-Noxious-Syringe said:


> Lol creepy thread for the day? I just thought the fursuit nipples were amusing. I didn't mean to make it sound like i wanted to have a "Naughty fursuit".


What isn't naughty about wanting to find nipples for fursuits? Obviously you want a sex suit of some sort...


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Off topic, but when will you newfags learn that the whole "Location: RIGHT BEHIND YOU LOL" joke isn't funny? Come on, at least try and be original.


----------



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

The-Noxious-Syringe said:


> "Knotty fursuit".


 
Fixed.


----------



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Off topic, but when will you newfags learn that the whole "Location: RIGHT BEHIND YOU LOL" joke isn't funny? Come on, at least try and be original.


 
Where the hell is my THIS button.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

Ask Joel Schumacher


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Winds said:


> Where the hell is my THIS button.


 
RIGHT BEHIND YOU o.o


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Off topic, but when will you newfags learn that the whole "Location: RIGHT BEHIND YOU LOL" joke isn't funny? Come on, at least try and be original.



I was! I added 'in the jungle, usually right behind you!'

It's everybit as original as a Sonic recolor, thank you very much!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I was! I added 'in the jungle, usually right behind you!'
> 
> It's everybit as original as a Sonic recolor, thank you very much!


That's still not original, kiddo.


----------



## The-Noxious-Syringe (Feb 11, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Those 'nipple' suits are likely sex suits. So unless you want a sex suit...
> 
> And for the love of god, if you do ever so feel the burning desire to add nipples to a suit, don't wear it around children. I don't think I need to explain why. If you do need me to explain why, You don't need a fucking with goddamed nipples glued onto it.


 Oh jeeze. >.< I don't want a sex suit. 
I saw them on ...I think it was summer vixen's fursuit but trust me I wouldn't ever put them on mine.
Lol I'm not that stupid. Hell, I'd be pissed if my kid some someone walking around with "naughty bits" on their suit.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What isn't naughty about wanting to find nipples for fursuits? Obviously you want a sex suit of some sort...




Okay, I take it back, this is now in the lead for Creepy Thread of the Day and the Golden Gimp Award.


----------



## The-Noxious-Syringe (Feb 11, 2011)

I never said I wanted a sex suit. =/


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That's still not original, kiddo.




And that, Gaz, was the joke.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

The-Noxious-Syringe said:


> Oh jeeze. >.< I don't want a sex suit.
> I saw them on ...I think it was summer vixen's fursuit but trust me I wouldn't ever put them on mine.
> Lol I'm not that stupid. Hell, I'd be pissed if my kid some someone walking around with "naughty bits" on their suit.


So why the hell are you asking?



Tango_D said:


> Okay, I take it back, this is now in the lead for Creepy Thread of the Day and the Golden Gimp Award.


Agreed.



Tango_D said:


> And that, Gaz, was the joke.


Right over my head. Colds are mean. :C


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Right over my head. Colds are mean. :C


 
Not a problem. Illness does that.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 11, 2011)

The-Noxious-Syringe said:


> Oh jeeze. >.< I don't want a sex suit.
> I saw them on ...I think it was summer vixen's fursuit but trust me I wouldn't ever put them on mine.


 
If you would not put them on your suit why would you do the research to "compare prices" and to compare those prices to going through the effort of making them? That seems like a lot of wasted time and effort for something that you claim you wouldn't ever put on a suit.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah note that the suit referenced is one of those sexualized "vixen" suits


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Grendel said:


> If you would not put them on your suit why would you do the research to "compare prices" and to compare those prices to going through the effort of making them? That seems like a lot of wasted time and effort for something that you claim you wouldn't ever put on a suit.


 
You noticed that too? I loved the backstepping when called out on the creepy.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2011)

Winds said:


> Where the hell is my THIS button.


 
Where did our "this" buttons go? Why does OP want a nipple fursuit? You can't explain that.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure why you would want nipples on your fursuit, but,
I'm sure you could just sculpt some out of tough clay and paint it then hot glue them on.  I think most people request nipples when they commission their fursuit...I don't think you can just buy them seperately.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

If I see a nipple suit you better be surrogating pandas or some shit because anything else is just weird.

For those of you who think what I said was weird- China has deemed it better to raise baby pandas in full size panda fursuits- nipples included...


----------



## Xavan (Feb 11, 2011)

They get sharp when they're cold. Nearly poked my eye out...oh, on suits.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a funny story. Yesterday while I was outside waiting for the bus, my nipples were _So Cold_ that they actually began to hurt.

Now that's cold yo.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> If I see a nipple suit you better be surrogating pandas or some shit because anything else is just weird.
> 
> For those of you who think what I said was weird- China has deemed it better to raise baby pandas in full size panda fursuits- nipples included...


 
Despite that the statement is true, it's still weird as hell that you know that.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jesie said:


> It's a funny story. Yesterday while I was outside waiting for the bus, my nipples were _So Cold_ that they actually began to hurt.
> 
> Now that's cold yo.


You are the Queen of TMI. I salute you.

Also, I didn't know it can get that cold in Kentucky. THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 11, 2011)

Pittsburgh got so cold, they had bras for men. Chaffing was common.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Jesie said:


> It's a funny story. Yesterday while I was outside waiting for the bus, my nipples were _So Cold_ that they actually began to hurt.
> 
> Now that's cold yo.


 
It must have been very nippley out side.

I swear the other day this man beside me in the condo office- his nipples were so hard he could have cut glass. Diamond maybe!


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> It must have been very nippley out side.


 
Bad pun is bad.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 12, 2011)

Please tell me there aren't 6-nippled fursuits. Oh god I just know there are D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Please tell me there aren't 6-nippled fursuits. Oh god I just know there are D:


 
Yes they exist- I have seen a jaguar/leopard one that had all 6... and pierced. *shivers* EW UNTHINK, UNREMEMBER!


----------



## Willow (Feb 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yes they exist- I have seen a jaguar/leopard one that had all 6... and pierced. *shivers* EW UNTHINK, UNREMEMBER!


 This will give me nightmares.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 12, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Bad pun is bad.


 

Now Now, the only ones who don't like puns are the ones who didn't think of it first.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Now Now, the only ones who don't like puns are the ones who didn't think of it first.


 
The only thing that disturbed me was the thought of an alligator with nipples. Some how it gives me a creep factor of like 7.


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sure if you really wanted to you could cobble together some circular pads and mini rubber cane tips from Ace Hardware

SEXAY


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

I declare this CREEPY AS HELL!!

Nipple suits are almost as scary as my grandmother after she loses a bingo game,gets drunk, then has a bdsm orgy in the neighbor's lawn, needless to say, Homeowner's association hates us


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Nipple suits are almost as scary as my grandmother after she loses a bingo game,gets drunk, then has a bdsm orgy in the neighbor's lawn, needless to say, Homeowner's association hates us


 
That, sir, is just disgusting, and someone in this story needs to re-evaluate their life choices. Who would willingly live in a place with an HOA?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> That, sir, is just disgusting, and someone in this story needs to re-evaluate their life choices. Who would willingly live in a place with an HOA?


 
The only thing that bothered me about their story was the HOA. I refuse to live in a neighborhood that has one- all they do is suck outrageous amounts of money from you and bitch at your lawn. If old people want to have sex on the lawn who am I to judge :V


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Better yet, who would let their grandmother live with them? My answer to the problem, she sleeps with the dogs outside, but can eat meals inside, just not at the table.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Better yet, who would let their grandmother live with them? My answer to the problem, she sleeps with the dogs outside, but can eat meals inside, just not at the table.


 
You be trollin' yo.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You be trollin' yo.


 If by trolling you mean being purposefully rude or something I apologize ><
I was trying to be funny, not offensive and im sorry if i came off as such


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 12, 2011)

What the hell. Strangest thread to grace the S and S in a long time. I don't know why OP wants to know about nipple-suits. My suggestion is go to Live-journal and ask, not here.

Thread closed.


----------

